# Are There Bandits In Britain?



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

I ask the question after seeing another thread about problems in Spain. This is on top of, seemingly, regular threads about the risk of bandits / carjacking in various parts of continental Europe.

And yet we _never_ (somebody please correct me if I am wrong here) seem to hear about bandits on our own patch. This I find surprising as there are any number of places within 5 miles of my own front door where I am wary, whether in van or car, particularly at night. I'm sure that members in, or close to, other cities or large towns could say similar.

So, do we sweep our own problems under the carpet or is the problem of bandits _genuinely_ only restricted to the continent?


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Of course there are, it would be inconceivable to think that car jacking pickpockets, and general thievery did not go on in UK.

The problem is, when at home, you know the area's to keep well away from.

On holiday you don't !!

The other thing to remember is at home you would never leave anything on your back seat, or your dash, in the car.

Whilst on holiday 2 years ago, some friends of ours got done, they were ripping into the Spanish, all thieves, the lot of them. When we enquired what was wrong, they had left, the sat nav, a phone, and a purse in the car on view.

It can happen anywhere.


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

*REPLY*

I have never heard or witnessed here in the UK and hope I never do, anything remotely like the thread about the goings on in Europe.
Bri
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-119263.html


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

steco1958 said:


> Of course there are, it would be inconceivable to think that car jacking pickpockets, and general thievery did not go on in UK.
> 
> The problem is, when at home, you know the area's to keep well away from.


But I, along with others on here, don't. There is a massive difference between one's own locality & the rest of the UK. To take your own location - simply because you are the first one to respond to the thread. You live somewhere in the West Midlands &, as you say, you know the areas to avoid. To me (apologies for having to admit this) the West Midlands is a series of motorways on the way to somewhere else. Thus, if I am ever forced to leave motorway due to a suspected mechanical problem, or even if I running low on fuel & want to avoid paying Mway prices, I _don't_ know the 'safe' areas or the ones to avoid. And yet (& this is not a criticism of the other thread - far from it - just an observation) I know of a main road to avoid that is 1000 miles away.

Should we not, to some extent, be making each other aware of roads or locations on our own doorstep that are risky?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Yeah loads of them.

Usually Suzuki Bandits

Dave p


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

I think you are more likely to get hit by a lorry on the motorway than experience the type of robbery that has been reported on the AP7 in Spain.

As for the WM being a series of motorways allowing you to go somewhere else, that's OK but you really are missing some wonderful places and historical treats

I also notice your from Manchester,,,,,not near Moss Side, or Salford (Coronation road), each large city has its problem spots, would be impossible to know them all.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

If you can beleive anything the Mail says its a bit of scary country to live in the UK

"The UK has the second highest overall crime rate in the EU.

It has a higher homicide rate than most of our western European neighbours, including France, Germany, Italy and Spain.

The UK has the fifth highest robbery rate in the EU.

It has the fourth highest burglary rate and the highest absolute number of burglaries in the EU, with double the number of offences than recorded in Germany and France"

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ry-Europe-Britain-worse-South-Africa-U-S.html

We do a lot of wild camping but mainly in places like the Lakes, Scottish Islands and remote moors when in the UK but the majority of our wild camping and touring is in mainland Europe. It just feels safer to me abroad. I am often a little nervous in the UK.

I know most people probably feel the opposite which I always find funny really as the statistics dont stack up well in the UK's favour.

Luckily we live in an area where there is zero crime but my guard is up as soon as we travel out of the area.


----------



## mrbricolage (Jun 30, 2008)

I really dont think there is a problem with this sort of thing in this country. It's a very rich country which is highly policed and motorhomers are not seen as an easy target here, mostly because there are very few foreign ones over here.

The only consequence of this lack of lawlessness and lack of foreign motorhomes is that most Brits view us (motorhoming Borg collective) as bunch of tightwads who refuse to pay for anything and should be hearded into campsites and not allowed to enjoy ourselves by parking over night in an empty car park.

:roll:


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

mrbricolage said:


> I really dont think there is a problem with this sort of thing in this country. It's a very rich country which is highly policed and motorhomers are not seen as an easy target here, mostly because there are very few foreign ones over here.
> 
> The only consequence of this lack of lawlessness and lack of foreign motorhomes is that most Brits view us (motorhoming Borg collective) as bunch of tightwads who refuse to pay for anything and should be hearded into campsites and not allowed to enjoy ourselves by parking over night in an empty car park.
> 
> :roll:


2 seperate items all together.

Have you never heard of the people that were carjacked for the BMW's and high quality motors a year or so ago. One instance was very high profile woman was dragged for about 400 yards almost killed her


----------



## mrbricolage (Jun 30, 2008)

steco1958 said:


> mrbricolage said:
> 
> 
> > I really dont think there is a problem with this sort of thing in this country. It's a very rich country which is highly policed and motorhomers are not seen as an easy target here, mostly because there are very few foreign ones over here.
> ...


Sorry are we talking about Motorhomes or BMW's here? Secondly I just googled it and there is not much mention of it except in MHF

google search <<

Admin note: Long URL shortened.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

mrbricolage said:


> steco1958 said:
> 
> 
> > mrbricolage said:
> ...


You didn't specify, you mentioned CARjacking in your original post !!


----------



## mrbricolage (Jun 30, 2008)

mrbricolage said:


> I really dont think there is a problem with this sort of thing in this country. It's a very rich country which is highly policed and* motorhomers *are not seen as an easy target here, mostly because there are very few foreign ones over here.
> 
> The only consequence of this lack of lawlessness and lack of foreign *motorhomes * is that most Brits view us* (motorhoming Borg collective) * as bunch of tightwads who refuse to pay for anything and should be hearded into campsites and not allowed to enjoy ourselves by parking over night in an empty car park.
> 
> :roll:


Does this make it clearer?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

mrbricolage said:


> Sorry are we talking about Motorhomes or BMW's here?


Either or both, according to the question asked by the OP.



jimmyd0g said:


> I am wary, whether in van or car, particularly at night





mrbricolage said:


> . . . motorhomers are not seen as an easy target here, mostly because there are very few foreign ones over here.


I'm not sure about this statement, and I don't understand the logic. :? There are loads of foreign vans in this country, but if you mean vans with foreign registrations I still don't understand why they should be considered as prime targets by the scrotes of this world. :? What am I missing??

I have to agree with Barry, though I find it hard to explain why we also feel safer in (say) France than we do here, if we overnight other than on a campsite!



barryd said:


> It just feels safer to me abroad. I am often a little nervous in the UK.


Strange, and a bit illogical? :roll:

Dave


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

jimmyd0g said:


> I ask the question after seeing another thread about problems in Spain. This is on top of, seemingly, regular threads about the risk of bandits / carjacking in various parts of continental Europe.
> 
> And yet we _never_ (somebody please correct me if I am wrong here) seem to hear about bandits on our own patch. This I find surprising as there are any number of places within 5 miles of my own front door where I am wary, whether in van or car, particularly at night. I'm sure that members in, or close to, other cities or large towns could say similar.
> 
> So, do we sweep our own problems under the carpet or is the problem of bandits _genuinely_ only restricted to the continent?


Not as clear as the original post where there is no mention of motorhome !!


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

steco1958 said:


> jimmyd0g said:
> 
> 
> > I ask the question after seeing another thread about problems in Spain. This is on top of, seemingly, regular threads about the risk of bandits / carjacking in various parts of continental Europe.
> ...


My apologies there. I used the word 'carjacking' because it is a more well-known term & less of a mouthful that 'motorhomejacking'. As this is a motorhome forum I assumed, wrongly as it turned out, that members would understand this. I didn't think that it would end up causing a dispute between two members :roll:. Now, back to my original point...


----------



## mrbricolage (Jun 30, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> mrbricolage said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry are we talking about Motorhomes or BMW's here?
> ...


Perhaps so, but then so is this forum sometimes. My thinking is for example when you are abroad you do not necessarily understand the language, the culture, the rules of the road or what is acceptable in terms of parking up. So given the numerous bandit type incidents in Spain for example it would seem more than likely if you are foreign registered vehicle then you will become a victim of said bandits as the Spanish know better.

Additionally I did say that this country is rich and well policed which is another reason it does not happen.

Likewise in this country I see plenty of British registered MH's but not that many foreign registered one's. Which given the number of *Motorhome* jackers in this country and my above thoughts on the matter is probably why it doesnt happen very often.

The second paragraph in my original post was sarcastic remark at how we are viewed in this country and was meant as a bit of a joke to lighten the tone but was taken the wrong way.

Apologies to Steco if you did not see my humour.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> I have to agree with Barry, though I find it hard to explain why we also feel safer in (say) France than we do here, if we overnight other than on a campsite!
> 
> Dave


This is true of other safety-related examples as well. I put it down to ignorance, breeding- if not contempt- then a degree of confidence.

I feel much safer walking through the streets of most major cities in Europe at night and yet I feel unsafe walking alone through similar streets in my own home town after dark. I read the local papers and know about local muggings and fights whereas I tend not to know about them when in a foreign town. If the reasoning bit of my mind takes over then I know perfectly well that I'm as likely to get mugged- or not to get mugged- whether I'm near home or in a bright street in Paris ! The chances of it happening in either place is very small but we've all been conditioned by the newspapers to disbelieve that.

I have read of the occasional, expensive car being stopped and hi-jacked in UK but never a motorhome. There are also examples of lorries being robbed locally ( A34 near, M40 junction) Perhpas it is easier to get clean away when you can drive unchallenged across Europe but, knowing you'll have to pass a sea border makes it less attractive in UK ?

G


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Jimmy let me know next time you come to Wales and I will arrange safe passage :wink:

Dick


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

barryd said:


> UK has the second highest overall crime rate in the EU.
> It just feels safer to me abroad. I am often a little nervous in the UK.


I feel exactly the same Barry. I've travelled extensively in Europe for the last 12 years, usually for about 3 months at a time. Most of that time spent on aires/stellplatze and wild.

Much more wary in the UK. I read somewhere that UK has the highest rate of vehicle crime in EU. The difference is we don't use romantic terms such as 'bandits' we call them thieves and muggers and some worse things :lol:

Take care y'all it's a jungle out there!

Jed


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

There have been numerous reports on TV about a different form of car crime - involving made up claims or deliberately fabricated accidents where the damage is extortionate c/w what actually happened.....

the losers in that sort of crime are all of us as our insurance premiums go up to cover the excessive claims for damage (there was none) or personal injuries (my neck hurts......) made afterwards when the "claims negotiators" get involved.....

I have not heard of that type of crime occurring elsewhere (happy to be proved wrong) but crimes describing cars being stopped on motorways have been around for 40+ years that I am aware of......

There was a spate in the 1970's on French autoroutes where vehicles pulled alongside and attracted attention to your vehicle, if you stopped and got out someone nipped in sharpish and pinched bags, wallets etc. - that was back in the 70's. It was stopped by a VERY high police presence and warnings to drivers as you got off the ferry (we were handed a printed sheet warning us of it by the passport checkers - when they used to exist too!)

Dave


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

*reply*

I'm not sure about this statement, and I don't understand the logic. There are loads of foreign vans in this country, but if you mean vans with foreign registrations I still don't understand why they should be considered as prime targets by the scrotes of this world. What am I missing??
I think maybe the relevance of this Zeb is that foreign registered vans are on holiday and carry valuable iems cash ,etc,and so become prime targets.
Bri


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: reply*



brianamelia said:


> I think maybe the relevance of this Zeb is that foreign registered vans are on holiday and carry valuable iems cash ,etc,and so become prime targets.
> Bri


I can only speak from my own experience Bri, but we carry exactly the same stuff whether we are in this country or abroad, and in either case we would be equally "_on holiday_".

I don't know what others do, but we can find an ATM just as easily abroad as at home so there's no need to carry bundles of cash. The netbook is less likely to be pinched abroad because the keyboard is different. Apart from the passports, nothing else is different.

I'm still intrigued. :wink:

Dave


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Are There Bandits In Britain?

Yes - pop into any High Street Bank to find most of them - they're called 'Bankers'.

Collectively called - 'A Wunch of Bankers'


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Bandits = Gas and Electricity suppliers, Tescos


----------



## Uller (May 29, 2010)

The most recent thread about the case on AP7 mentioned a French registered vehicle - once back across the border, presumably the Spanish police have no jurisdiction. Many years ago, in Port Bou (on the border) we had to pay for everything upfront, including groceries, because it was so common for someone to take off - 5 mins drive and they are in a different country, different police force. 

Maybe it is less common in the UK because it is harder to get away and therefore easier to get caught?


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

Uller said:


> Maybe it is less common in the UK because it is harder to get away and therefore easier to get caught?


I have only ever come across one motorhomer who was a victim of 'bandits'. His pride and joy was stolen in our safe, law abiding country. The people on here who had there van stolen recently - was it foreign bandits? No ! UK of course.

Travelling on motorways near Barcelona I would be on high alert as I would be anywhere in any major city in UK.

The point is you can be a victim of crime anywhere in Europe. I personally believe you are in far more danger in England. But wherever you are you will be very unlucky to be targetted. Don't be put off travelling. Take basic precautions wherever you are and make sure you are insured.


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Things need to be keep in perspective, this dose not happen all over Spain, it just seems to be around Barcelona on the AP7, please bear in mind that the AP7 runs nearly all the way from the French border to Gibraltar. I personally have travelled up and down the cost of Spain for many years and have never been stopped by anyone, however I have for a few years avoided Barcelona and most of the AP7.
There are good and bad in every country the trick is planning and preparation.
Like Zebedee we never carry a large amount of cash mainly because like most we don’t have it or cards but whatever you carry make it for your eyes only, wherever you are, good luck and stay safe.

Regards
Ray


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

Sorry I was not on here (as the o/p) yesterday evening to take part in the debate. Anyway, it now seems to me that, although the problem of motorhomes being targetted is rare, it is not simply limited to the Continent or one particular country. That being the case, I now have to ask why do we not have more threads about specific danger spots in this country e.g. 'If you are planning on visiting ... then be wary when passing through .... district'?


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

jimmyd0g said:


> Sorry I was not on here (as the o/p) yesterday evening to take part in the debate. Anyway, it now seems to me that, although the problem of motorhomes being targetted is rare, it is not simply limited to the Continent or one particular country. That being the case, I now have to ask why do we not have more threads about specific danger spots in this country e.g. 'If you are planning on visiting ... then be wary when passing through .... district'?


I'll start one

>HERE<


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Morning all, 


The biggest problem we have round here is crash for cash, we pay more insurance because of this.



norm


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I think there are thieves everywhere, more so near big cities, but not a great many. You can be unlucky anywhere and be selected for an attempted theft.

The methods used by the thieves vary. On the AP7 it seems stopping vehicles by suggesting there is a problem is the favoured method, if you stop you may well be robbed, Alan.


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

In the UK I haven't come across any highway bandits apart from a few Eastern European squeegee bandits at traffic lights. And the handbag-snatchers at traffic lights along the A4 Western Avenue in London.

Road rage is a far more prevalent problem. Beware the short-tempered White Van Man!


SD


----------

